# Partage Fichier Mac/PC Wifi (SANS modem ou cable!!!)



## Yannoux (11 Décembre 2006)

Bonsoir a tous,

voila je cherche sur internet et meme dans le forum comment creer un reseau mac/pc via wifi mais SANS une borne ou cable!:hein: 

Je voudrais savoir si cela est possible avec un mac wifi et un pc wifi ? 
Si oui quelle methode employee?
Car chaque fois que je cherche on me sort qu'il faut une borne ou un cable mais alors quel est l'interet d'avoir deux machine equipee du wifi pour ce retrouver bloquer par un cable ou un routeur modem, etc..????


----------



## Alycastre (11 Décembre 2006)

En wifi, les machines se parlent entre elles au travers d'une borne
Une solution, serait du Bluetooth ... Mais probl&#232;me de distance !


----------



## maousse (12 Décembre 2006)

il faut créer un réseau wifi sur l'une des machines, et s'y raccorder avec l'autre.
C'est tout à fait possible et courant avec deux machines équipées de wifi.

Si tu crées le réseau sur le mac:
menu airport>créer un réseau, lui donner un nom, éventuellement un cryptage+motdepasse
depuis le pc : chercher le réseau wifi tout frais, le rejoindre.

Si tu crées le réseau depuis ton pc:
ça s'appelle créer un "réseau adhoc", dans les options en passant par un clic droit sur la carte wifi de ton pc.
rejoindre le réseau avec ton mac.


----------



## Yannoux (12 Décembre 2006)

Merci Maousse ! 

J'avais deja essayer cette methode mais j'etais pas assez patient pour que le pc voit et se connecte a mon reseau.    
Merci encore pour ton aide rapide


----------

